

Sex With Robots Inevitable - kirubakaran
http://www.neatorama.com/2007/10/16/love-sex-and-marriage-with-robot-inevitable-said-ai-researcher/

======
ivankirigin
The other post about Linux Timeline inspired a query about robots. There seems
to be no scheduled sex with robots in the 2000-2200 timeframe.
[http://www.google.com/views?q=robots+view:timeline&vwms=...](http://www.google.com/views?q=robots+view:timeline&vwms=&vwme=&vws=11550&vwe=88550&sa=N&ct=tlhist)

Also, they didn't crawl the prediction well enough to map it. It is an
interesting visualization though.

------
kirubakaran
[http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2176/1763508649_857218800d_o....](http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2176/1763508649_857218800d_o.jpg)

------
gscott
Remember the horrible consequences on FutureRama over sex with robots. Better
avoid it, wait I think I hear Lucy Lu bot calling...

